# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  Should I feed my BP in a different tank?

## harper

I just got my first BP a few days ago and am planning to feed him in the next day or two.  But I've heard really conflicting advice on whether they should be fed in their tank or in another container.  It makes sense that offering food in his regular tank would condition him to bite when I reach my hand in, but then I imagine it would be stressful for him to be plunked into a new environment and then offered food.

I'm a complete reptile neophyte, so any opinions/advice are most welcome!

----------


## Kaorte

Okay, I really don't understand why this makes sense to people. 

Scenario time:
You are about to feed your ball python in its enclosure. 
Step one: Prepare the food, pre-scent if it is live, thaw if it is F/T
Step two: Place feeder in tank with ball python. Use tongs or drop the live feeder in. 
Step three: Watch ball python eat
Step four: Leave ball python alone for 2 days so it can digest. 

Where in this process does it say "wave your hands around in front of the snake when the food is nearby". It doesn't. That is because your hand should have NOTHING to do with the feeding process. You are not a mouse, you do not smell or look like a mouse, so why would your ball python associate you with a mouse? 

Now lets look at feeding OUTSIDE the home enclosure. 
Step one: Pick up your ball python and place it in a separate container. 
Step two: Prepare the food, pre-scent if it is live, thaw if it is F/T
Step three: Place feeder in the feeding enclosure with the snake. Use tongs or drop the live feeder in. 
Step three: Watch ball python eat
Step four: Pick up ball python and move back to home enclosure
Step five: Leave ball python alone for 2 days so it can digest. 

Now which one sounds more risky when it comes to "associating" feeding with your hands. The separate enclosure. Especially if you aren't feeding your snake enough. If you have handled a rodent and forget to wash your hands, you smell like a rodent. You go in there to move your ball python back to its home enclosure and WHAM, he thinks you are another mouse for him to eat for dinner. 

Not to mention they feel really vulnerable when feeding (because they can be easily killed in the wild during this time). They will not eat if they feel unsafe. Moving them into a box, bucket, or tub that is unfamiliar to them often results in refusals. 

I have never heard of someone feeding in a separate enclosure because their snake won't eat in there home enclosure, it is always the other way around. 

It is really up to you, but just give it a good thought. This is completely my opinion on this very debated matter.

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (06-18-2009),drew5250 (07-23-2012),Gary P (06-11-2014),spottedsnake (06-26-2018),_Swingline0.0.1_ (06-17-2009)

----------


## rabernet

With that logic (associating your hand with food if fed in the home enclosure), consider this: 

Since you are probably going into the enclosure on more days than just feeding day, the snake isn't going to associate your being in there with just feeding time. 

However, if you feed in a separate feeding enclosure, and the only time it's moved to that enclosure is to be fed, you're more likely to be bitten when you move it to a separate enclosure, because feeding is the only association that your snake has with that separate enclosure. 

I've never fed in a separate feeding enclosure. I feed ~ 40 ball pythons a week, and I've never had one mistake me for food on a non-feeding day. I have had some that KNOW that it's feeding day come flying out of their tubs when it's their turn to have food offered in anticipation, but never had them do that when food wasn't being offered.

----------


## frankykeno

I'm currently feeding 40 snakes a week - 36 ball pythons of various ages and sizes, 3 boas ranging from a young male and female up to a 9 foot female and one smaller milksnake.  They all eat in their enclosures.  I've been doing this week after week for a few years now and have yet to have a feeding incident bite.  Much as Robin mentioned, I have had to dance out of the way of an over-excited snake coming up out of an opening tub trying to "help" me feed it though but that's not a bite attempt in my mind.

Ball pythons are a very popular pet snake, hence there's a lot of misconceptions and myths surrounding them that often get repeated over and over as fact (especially from supposed reptile "experts" in chain pet stores).  Things like all ball pythons are picky eaters - not true and often related to the lack of knowledge of a new owner about how this species hunts and eats - that feeding in the cage encourges biting - again not true as proven over and over by our experienced membership here.

Doesn't bother me if folks want to feed their snakes in a seperate feeding enclosure.  Just do your research, make sure you know the pro's and con's of any decisions you make for your snake and base your decisions ultimately on what is best for that snake and you'll do fine.  :Smile:

----------


## paulaura

I also feed alot of BPs and have never moved one to different space to eat.

Seems like unnecessary hassle to me. :Confused:

----------


## llovelace

Nope, feed in their enclosure.

----------


## guambomb832

It is best to feed them in their home.
Also try leaving everything in its cage when you are feeding it such as water bowl, hide boxes, decor, etc.
Like what kaorte said, they only eat when they feel secure.
Quick Tip:

If you want to feed your snake but it is still in its hide box, try leaving the ESCAPE PROOF tub that the rat/mouse is in next to the snakes cage with its screen OPEN thus letting my odor into his cage thus alerting him food his coming.  Since the snakes and rodents cages are open, be in the room supervising. About 15-30 minutes will yield to roaming and rapid tongue flicking of your snake.

----------


## tonkatoyman

We feed between 50 and 100 animals a week in their enclosure. So DITTO every one elses comments

----------


## harper

Thanks, everyone.  Kaorte pretty much wrote out what I had been thinking, but I had been told by the guy I bought the snake from that I should feed him in a separate enclosure, so I wanted to get some more opinions.  I'll definitely try feeding him in his tank first.

----------


## tonkatoyman

> Thanks, everyone.  Kaorte pretty much wrote out what I had been thinking, but I had been told by the guy I bought the snake from that I should feed him in a separate enclosure, so I wanted to get some more opinions.  I'll definitely try feeding him in his tank first.


Good Choice :Good Job:

----------


## oliverstwist

i used to feed in a seprate box until a few weeks ago,

Constance, my klover girl who is never show a stressed hair or a mean thought, was eating like always. normal normal. I went to go pick her up and she darted and got out. I went to go grab her and got tagged by a hissing snake who was wagging her tail at me.

It was RIGHT then, that i was done with that because if CONSTANCE is doing that, the Elijah will tag me from that really fast! He is my booger :Good Job:

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Uuuuu that's not good 
You telling me that for last two years I was screwing up feeding in separate container?
Hmm I newer have problem with feeding only one time when I got bitten was when mouse pee all over the petco box and some scent got on my hands and I forgot wash them before taking snake out. 
Hmm I'm in the proces of changing enclosures because by babies outgrowning 20 gal tanks so I'm gonna try start feed in.....

----------


## Spaniard

> Uuuuu that's not good 
> You telling me that for last two years I was screwing up feeding in separate container?
> Hmm I newer have problem with feeding only one time when I got bitten was when mouse pee all over the petco box and some scent got on my hands and I forgot wash them before taking snake out. 
> Hmm I'm in the proces of changing enclosures because by babies outgrowning 20 gal tanks so I'm gonna try start feed in.....


There are people that swear by feeding in a separate enclosure.  They have there reasons and many are good.

However,  you've experienced one of the risks of this method yourself, getting bit.

I think if it works for your snake that's great, I consider it unnecessary stress and potential for a regurgitation.

----------


## The Beast

I would much rather feed in the same enclosure that my snake stays in, and IMO it's the right way to do it.  But, a few weeks ago I changed to aspen bedding and the first time I fed my snake on it she got a big piece of it stuck in her mouth.  I had to take it out of her mouth and in the process I got bitten by her.

I started feeding outside of her enclosure from then on and I really don't like it.  She's always snappy after she eats and I just feel like I'm stressing her out moving her so much around feeding time.  I'm considering just going back to newspaper- it's a lot easier and quicker than feeding in a separate enclosure.

----------


## Kaorte

> I would much rather feed in the same enclosure that my snake stays in, and IMO it's the right way to do it.  But, a few weeks ago I changed to aspen bedding and the first time I fed my snake on it she got a big piece of it stuck in her mouth.  I had to take it out of her mouth and in the process I got bitten by her.
> 
> I started feeding outside of her enclosure from then on and I really don't like it.  She's always snappy after she eats and I just feel like I'm stressing her out moving her so much around feeding time.  I'm considering just going back to newspaper- it's a lot easier and quicker than feeding in a separate enclosure.


If you feed F/t you could put the prey item on a piece of paper towel. I always do that. They just much it right of the ground. Kinda like eating off a plate! lol

----------


## Simpson Balls

Depends all but two of mine feed in there tub. I guess it depends on the snake?

Daniel

----------


## Quickone4u

When I got my bp, I asked the shop what their feeding habits were (how,when,what they were fed) and decided to stick to the same. I feed live every 6 days (bumped up from their every 7) and feed in a separate tank. My bp does not seem the least bit stressed during the proccess. I have the seperate tank setup, place the mouse while its still in the little carry box into the tank, place my bp in the same tank, wait 15 mins so my bp is rareing to go, reach in tank with a gloved hand to remove mouse box, place mouse back into tank, wammo, within seconds the snake has the mouse and eats. I then wait at least 15 minutes after the snake finishes swallowing it's meal before I reach in with clean,washed hands to remove the snake and place back into it's home enclosure. Works every time with no problems of stress or aggression whatsover. I use aspen bedding in my enclosure as well as alot of other space filler plants,two hides,and a big water bowl. There isn't much open room in there for anything else. I feel more comfortable feeding in another tub and it seems to be going well with my snake too. This way I don't have to worry about my bp ingesting any substrate either. Whatever works! :Good Job:

----------


## JLC

I think "whatever works" are the operative words here.  Plenty of people are successful at feeding in separate containers...and if it's working for them, there's nothing wrong with doing it that way.  What gets a bit frustrating is the _reason_ that most are given as to why they should feed in a specific feeding box.  The whole issue about snakes associating your hand with food if you feed them inside their enclosure is bunk.  BUT...if you want to give other reasons...such as reducing the chance to ingest substrate, containing any mess, a smelly box priming the snake to eat, it's what the snake is used to, etc....that's fine and _nothing wrong with either method._ 

What makes it all sound so conflicting is when folks insist (either intentionally or unintentionally) that their way of doing it is the _only_ right way.

----------

_MissterDog_ (02-26-2017)

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> When I got my bp, I asked the shop what their feeding habits were (how,when,what they were fed) and decided to stick to the same. I feed live every 6 days (bumped up from their every 7) and feed in a separate tank. My bp does not seem the least bit stressed during the proccess. I have the seperate tank setup, place the mouse while its still in the little carry box into the tank, place my bp in the same tank, wait 15 mins so my bp is rareing to go, reach in tank with a gloved hand to remove mouse box, place mouse back into tank, wammo, within seconds the snake has the mouse and eats. I then wait at least 15 minutes after the snake finishes swallowing it's meal before I reach in with clean,washed hands to remove the snake and place back into it's home enclosure. Works every time with no problems of stress or aggression whatsover. I use aspen bedding in my enclosure as well as alot of other space filler plants,two hides,and a big water bowl. There isn't much open room in there for anything else. I feel more comfortable feeding in another tub and it seems to be going well with my snake too. This way I don't have to worry about my bp ingesting any substrate either. Whatever works!



Hmm My situation is the same my cages (20 gal) have hides on warm end big branches workings as a hides on cool end and big water bowls. I use bark instead of aspen but anyway i dont to much space for a food in enclosure... and my snakes do looks like stressed because of whole procedure of feeding in sep tank... 
Damm Im confused right now  :Confused:

----------


## JLC

> Hmm My situation is the same my cages (20 gal) have hides on warm end big branches workings as a hides on cool end and big water bowls. I use bark instead of aspen but anyway i dont to much space for a food in enclosure... and my snakes do looks like stressed because of whole procedure of feeding in sep tank... 
> Damm Im confused right now


They really don't need any wide open spaces to eat or anything.  If you feed live, a snake might get a bit of a work-out chasing a bouncing rodent around a crowded cage.  Some might "enjoy" the hunt, and others might get frustrated and give up and wait for "easier" prey.  If yours is one that gives up, you may have to tweak your methods a bit.  Either less cage "furniture"....or pre-killed or f/t prey....or feeding in a separate tub....or whatever you come up with.  

Everyone's circumstances are a little bit different, and snakes have their own unique preferences as well.  Nothing wrong with experimenting and tweaking to find the combination of methods that works best for you.  Personally, I'd start with whatever seems the simplest solution and see if it works.  If it doesn't, then wait a week and try again, tweaking the next simplest variable....etc.

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (06-18-2009),_Quickone4u_ (06-19-2009)

----------


## harper

Just wanted to let you all know that I fed Smaug for the first time today.  He took f/t in his regular tank with no problem.  All the advice and opinions are much appreciated!

----------


## Quickone4u

> They really don't need any wide open spaces to eat or anything.  If you feed live, a snake might get a bit of a work-out chasing a bouncing rodent around a crowded cage.  Some might "enjoy" the hunt, and others might get frustrated and give up and wait for "easier" prey.  If yours is one that gives up, you may have to tweak your methods a bit.  Either less cage "furniture"....or pre-killed or f/t prey....or feeding in a separate tub....or whatever you come up with.  
> 
> Everyone's circumstances are a little bit different, and snakes have their own unique preferences as well.  Nothing wrong with experimenting and tweaking to find the combination of methods that works best for you.  Personally, I'd start with whatever seems the simplest solution and see if it works.  If it doesn't, then wait a week and try again, tweaking the next simplest variable....etc.


Exactly! This is just what works for me. I like it and my snake seems to also. It may not work for anybody else or others may not like my method so just try different things until you find your and your snakes happy medium :Good Job:

----------


## Patricia

A big THANK YOU for this thread.  Just about EVERYTHING I've read on the Internet advises to feed in a separate container so the snake doesn't mistake your hand for food.  I'm thinking that surely snakes are smarter than that!

We fed our new little snake in a paper grocery bag put inside its tank so that it still had its heating pad under it.  It ate, but I didn't like moving it out of and then back into its tank, especially with a full belly.  But hey, I don't know anything about snakes and so followed all that advice.

Amen for this thread.  It confirmed my gut feeling.

----------


## frankykeno

> i used to feed in a seprate box until a few weeks ago,
> 
> Constance, my klover girl who is never show a stressed hair or a mean thought, was eating like always. normal normal. I went to go pick her up and she darted and got out. I went to go grab her and got tagged by a hissing snake who was wagging her tail at me.
> 
> It was RIGHT then, that i was done with that because if CONSTANCE is doing that, the Elijah will tag me from that really fast! He is my booger


Touching or moving a hungry snake or one that has just eaten and is still in a hyped up hunting mode does up your risks of getting tagged in my opinion.




> Uuuuu that's not good 
> You telling me that for last two years I was screwing up feeding in separate container?
> Hmm I newer have problem with feeding only one time when I got bitten was when mouse pee all over the petco box and some scent got on my hands and I forgot wash them before taking snake out. 
> Hmm I'm in the proces of changing enclosures because by babies outgrowning 20 gal tanks so I'm gonna try start feed in.....


Nope no one is telling you that you've "screwed up".  All anyone is doing really is expressing their opinions and sharing their personal experiences with feeding methods.  In the end, do what works - for you and more importantly for your snake.  As long as you've done your homework and fully understand the reasons behind why you make any decision about the husbandry of your snake, then it's all good as far as I'm concerned.  :Smile: 




> Just wanted to let you all know that I fed Smaug for the first time today.  He took f/t in his regular tank with no problem.  All the advice and opinions are much appreciated!


Glad to hear the feeding went well!

----------


## psycho

I really think its better to put it in a seperate container like a tub...ball pythons may get stress but will get use to it and wont mind it anymore in the future...try to start as soon as possible...if you are going to do one stick to it dont change the course around...also ball pythons can digest bedding and die unless using paper towels

----------


## frankykeno

> I really think its better to put it in a seperate container like a tub...ball pythons may get stress but will get use to it and wont mind it anymore in the future...try to start as soon as possible...if you are going to do one stick to it dont change the course around...also ball pythons can digest bedding and die unless using paper towels


Could you please explain fully why you think it's better to use a seperate container?  Also can you back up your assertion that ball pythons regularily die from undigested bedding ingested during feeding?  I'm not trying to be difficult here but I do think when you make statements of fact, rather than just giving an opinion, you ought to back it up either with statistics or with extensive personal experience.

----------

rabernet (07-03-2009)

----------

